# 0-10 volt wires



## 134 pipe king (Feb 20, 2013)

I am using 0-10 (violet and gray) wires to dim fixtures that are controlled by a relay panel.

I was told by a rep from lutron not to install the 0-10v wires in with the line voltage but couldn't explain why except that is was manufacturers specs.

I am unaware of any code that says you can't have the 0-10 v wires in with the line voltage. I also don't see how the line voltage could disrupt the 0-10v.

Any one pull the wires together before or have any input as to a reason why the shouldn't be in the same conduit( besides the obvious).


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

As long as the insulation rating is the same, all is good code wise.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I had to look at your location to see why you were asking this. Can't you just run thermostat wire for the 0-10V? Or even that has to be in conduit?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BTW, I HATE that 0-10V crap!
I will only do line volt dimming now.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

They are probably worried about the AC inducing noise on the 0-10v wires.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

KennyW said:


> They are probably worried about the AC inducing noise on the 0-10v wires.


That is exactly the reason Lutron does not recommend it. Their eco-system can be ran in the same cable or conduit though. I really don't know why 0-10v dimming is still used....lutron eco ballasts make more sense to me, possibly 0 to 10 is cheaper?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I knew I shouldn't have opened my yap.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I would think the main concern would be an induced voltage. 
I did a system like this fairly recently.
It's straight forward, but honestly don't know why they use the 0-10volts...


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

You have to look to the information on the ballast, some of the 0-10 volt systems can be either Class 1 or Class 2 circuits and some are Class 2 only. If it can be either and the 0-10 volt conductor is rated for the system voltage, you can mix them. If the circuit is a Class 2 circuit, they cannot be mixed no mater what the voltage rating of the conductors are. 
See 725.136.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If you run the 0-10 VDC control wires in a raceway with AC power conductors, for any appreciable distance, you will most likely have an induced voltage of some degree on the control wires. Code wise, to be in the same raceway the insulation ratings must be the same.

If you can find some 600 volt insulation on some shielded instrument cable, this could be installed in the raceway with the power conductors. Be sure to ground the shield on ONE end only.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> That is exactly the reason Lutron does not recommend it. Their eco-system can be ran in the same cable or conduit though. I really don't know why 0-10v dimming is still used....lutron eco ballasts make more sense to me, possibly 0 to 10 is cheaper?


*110.3(B) Installation and Use.* Listed, or labeled equipment shall be installed and used in accordance with any instructions included in the listing or labeling.

We may argue that _electrically _it is okay to run them together but we must install according to manufactures labeling.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

varmit said:


> ...
> If you can find some 600 volt insulation on some shielded instrument cable, this could be installed in the raceway with the power conductors. ...


Not if the low voltage is an Article 725 Class 2 system.


----------

